# TRT Blood work results



## Shane30 (Apr 3, 2020)

My TRT clinic told me to hold off on shot for two weeks and my test levels should be low enough.

I was doing .5ml to .6 ml of test cyp 250. I actually waiting two extra days so 16 day for last pin and this is the results I got.

Lh and fsh <0.2
Hemoglobin 15.4
Hematocrit 45.6
Testosterone, Serum 552
Free Testosterone(Direct) 14.5 NORMAL
Prostate Specific Ag, Serum 0.5 NORMAL

Anyone mind translating? I don't think I qualify for TRT and now that I took the couple weeks off my sex drive has decreased. Not sure if it's just cause I'm stuck inside my house with no gym or I'm used to be at a high t lvl


----------



## mugzy (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm assuming you were using testosterone cypionate or enanthate for TRT. I would have waited longer before blood work. It would be worth doing again in a couple of weeks to see where it settles out. the dosage you were on is very low, do you plan to do post cycle therapy?

FYI your results are normal.


----------



## Shane30 (Apr 3, 2020)

I have some nolva and armidex on hand but I was hoping to get legal trt instead of self administered so I didn't get clomid or hcg. With this low dosing you think nolva would be sufficient?


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2020)

Truthfully, on that dose of test, you're doing pretty damn good. LH AND FSH will be unreadable because there's no bio-feedback loop going on with exogenous testosterone. Everything else is where it needs to be. 

So I understand, you were scripted this and then tested or you were doing this on your own and then wanted to go TRT at a clinic?


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2020)

Shane30 said:


> I have some nolva and armidex on hand but I was hoping to get legal trt instead of self administered so I didn't get clomid or hcg. With this low dosing you think nolva would be sufficient?


Sorry, you beat me to it!


----------

